# Indianapolis knitters



## MarciaV

Do we happen to have any knitters/crocheters out there who live in the northern Indianapolis area and would like to form a knitting/crocheting group - maybe see if we could meet at the Fishers library?


----------



## cspaen34

Hi Marcia V! I live in north Indy. Would love to join in if a group forms. Members of Prime Life in Carmel also have a group that meets on Tuesday afternoons. Hope others express interest in your post! Carlene


----------



## wilderness2000

I'm on the NE side of Indy. Would love to join a group!


----------



## bbarker39

I'm on the NW side of Indy. Would like to have a knitting/crocheting group.


----------



## rosebud3

Glad to see some fellow Indy members. I happen to live on the far Southside so a northside group wouldn't work for me.


----------



## judikidd

love to join a group! Fridays are great for me, I live about 5 minutes from Fishers Library! J. Kidd


----------



## mksheridan

I'm in Fishers and think it's a great idea!


----------



## Rookie

I am a member of the Indianapolis Knitting Guild and we meet once a month on the Northside at Epworth United Methodist Church on Allisonville Road. Our next meeting is Tuesday, August 9 at 7:00 p.m. We would love to have everyone. We are making a beaded necklace in August and you will need a supply list if you would like to come and participate. Let me know and I'll see to it that you get one.


----------



## sbradley

I'm in Fishers and would love to attend. Am still working - but have some flexibility with hours. I would enjoy working on my projects - sharing - making new friends - and getting ideas.


----------



## amma3779

I live about 20 mins from Fishers, no prob for me to travel. But, I am a new "knitter", not much experience.


----------



## Dowager

alas, I live too far - Huntington, IN. About a 3 hour drive allowing for snow or road construction, depending on which of the two seasons it is. Also I don't drive! I*LOL* Might be able to find a ride that way sometime or other though, as I know lots of people who go to Indy for business or family reasons.


----------



## Frandelia

I live in Elwood and would love to join a group in Fishers. I would prefer meeting during the day - don't want to drive home late at night. I have been knitting about 6 years and am currently working on socks.

Maybe the Noblesville library or somewhere else in Noblesville would be a good place. Starbucks? There is a great knitting store in Noblesville, Always in Stitches.

How about a Panera Bread?


----------



## jjka

I live in Carmel and I have a friend at Morse Res. we're looking for a place to meet and knit. Daytime, during school hours work best for me!


----------



## Knittinggranny

rosebud3 said:


> Glad to see some fellow Indy members. I happen to live on the far Southside so a northside group wouldn't work for me.


Rosebud, I'm on the far south side, too---near the intersection of Emerson and Stop 11.Where are you?


----------



## honeydewhaven

jjka said:


> I live in Carmel and I have a friend at Morse Res. we're looking for a place to meet and knit. Daytime, during school hours work best for me!


Your high school has a GREAT marching band. If you haven't seen them, you should try this fall. I go to Indy (Lucas Oil) every November for the Bands of America competition. Been doing it since 1999.


----------



## Angi

Dowager said:


> alas, I live too far - Huntington, IN. About a 3 hour drive allowing for snow or road construction, depending on which of the two seasons it is. Also I don't drive! I*LOL* Might be able to find a ride that way sometime or other though, as I know lots of people who go to Indy for business or family reasons.


Hi Dowager!! I live just north of you, between North Manchester and South Whitley! I keep thinking it would be a good idea to have a knitting club at the South Whitley library, but wasn't sure how to go about it. Small world!!


----------



## cspaen34

Well Marcia V, I counted 9 of us so far!!! :thumbup: I like the idea of meeting at the Fishers library; it appears to be a good central location for most of responders. A small group is nice to start with, relaxed and not over organized. Day time looks best for most. I do go to Prime Life in Carmel and am aware of the Indianapolis Guild but have never attended. I'm really looking forward to meeting more knitting/crocheting friends. I hope those on the Southside can form a group too. There is just too much traffic between us!! Carlene


----------



## dandylion

MarciaV said:


> Do we happen to have any knitters/crocheters out there who live in the northern Indianapolis area and would like to form a knitting/crocheting group - maybe see if we could meet at the Fishers library?


Thanks so much for the thought. I go to Fishers often to baby sit and animal sit for my nephew. This week and next, as a matter of fact. I live near Epworth, however, and will be checking out that club, thanks to your posting.

We will have to stay in touch and exchange project pics, etc. 
Thanks, again. :thumbup:


----------



## tlkipel

Rookie said:


> I am a member of the Indianapolis Knitting Guild and we meet once a month on the Northside at Epworth United Methodist Church on Allisonville Road. Our next meeting is Tuesday, August 9 at 7:00 p.m. We would love to have everyone. We are making a beaded necklace in August and you will need a supply list if you would like to come and participate. Let me know and I'll see to it that you get one.


I would like the supply list and would like to attend the meeting on Aug 9. Please email [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## dandylion

Rookie said:


> I am a member of the Indianapolis Knitting Guild and we meet once a month on the Northside at Epworth United Methodist Church on Allisonville Road. Our next meeting is Tuesday, August 9 at 7:00 p.m. We would love to have everyone. We are making a beaded necklace in August and you will need a supply list if you would like to come and participate. Let me know and I'll see to it that you get one.


Hello Rookie, I don't know how to send a private message yet. Do you? What I'm getting at is I don't know of a private way to get my contact info to you.
Since 8/9 is my 70th birthday, I find this invitation so coincidental that it must be a "Godsend", especially from Epworth. I live about 5 min. from Epworth and would love to drop by there to pick up the info. I've been eager to do jewelry and have even added some odds and ends to my stash, with hopes that, maybe, by osmosis I would suddenly discover how to get some earrings made :roll: hope to hear from you


----------



## Rookie

What is your email and I'll get you the information.


----------



## dandylion

Rookie said:


> What is your email and I'll get you the information.


I found the pm link and sent it that way. Thanks


----------



## cspaen34

Rookie said:


> I am a member of the Indianapolis Knitting Guild and we meet once a month on the Northside at Epworth United Methodist Church on Allisonville Road. Our next meeting is Tuesday, August 9 at 7:00 p.m. We would love to have everyone. We are making a beaded necklace in August and you will need a supply list if you would like to come and participate. Let me know and I'll see to it that you get one.


Do you have a special project when you meet each month that requires participation, supplies etc? I enjoy learning new techniques; however, would also like to meet with a group where I can just relax and knit/crochet a project of my own choosing, enjoy exchange of ideas and have a few laughs. Carlene


----------



## Rookie

Not always. We try to have a speaker or a project but everyone sits around and knits or crochets even while speaker is speaking. It is very relaxed. There have been some things I wasn't interested in or were above my skill level because I am new but I did pay attention and someday may try these things.


----------



## cspaen34

Thanks for the info. Is there a membership fee for joining the Guild? Also, I found Epworth Methodist at 6540 Allisonville Rd. Approximately how far south of Castleton is that? Sorry, I'm full of questions!!  :roll: Carlene


----------



## tlkipel

Can you send me the supply list? I would like to attend


----------



## jennyb

I live on the north side of Indy. Retired so the hours are not a problem but do knit with a group in Fairmount on Thurs. I would be interested. Thanks for asking.


----------



## MarciaV

cspaen34 said:


> Well Marcia V, I counted 9 of us so far!!! :thumbup: I like the idea of meeting at the Fishers library; it appears to be a good central location for most of responders. A small group is nice to start with, relaxed and not over organized. Day time looks best for most. I do go to Prime Life in Carmel and am aware of the Indianapolis Guild but have never attended. I'm really looking forward to meeting more knitting/crocheting friends. I hope those on the Southside can form a group too. There is just too much traffic between us!! Carlene


cspaen34 - I went to the library and talked to them about meeting there - don't think that's going to work. The small "study" rooms only hold about 4 people and the open, upholstered furniture areas - they felt the noise level would get too high. Soooo - I've e-mailed the city municipal building (that big building straight ahead when you turn off of 116th) to see if there is someplace there we can meet. We'll see what they say. Do you know of any other possible meeting places in that area?


----------



## jennyb

I was told of a group that met at a Culvers in Kokomo. They tried to avoid Culvers busiest time, and the knitters were not required to make a purchase. What about a library at a church. Some restaurants have areas they can close off until they are busy.


----------



## MarciaV

jennyb said:


> I was told of a group that met at a Culvers in Kokomo. They tried to avoid Culvers busiest time, and the knitters were not required to make a purchase. What about a library at a church. Some restaurants have areas they can close off until they are busy.


Good suggestions. I especially like the church idea! Does anyone know of a church or restaurant (that would maybe have a side room available) nearby where we could meet? My church - College Park - is further away. I've only lived here about 2 years and am not familiar with churches right in that area. If that doesn't work, I could check with the Culvers on 96th. Any other ideas from anyone?


----------



## Frandelia

There is a group in Indianapolis called Indy Pub Knitters. They meet at different pubs (non-smoking, of course). What about a Panera Bread? I know you can sit there as long as you like, but having enough room for all together might be a consideration. Starbucks?


----------



## sbradley

I have been to a meeting at the MCL cafeteria at Castleton and we had a side room/area - there is also a Paradise Cafe right across that parking lot. There is a Panera off 96th by the Walmart.

I am currently at Hilton Head or would go check them out myself.


----------



## Frandelia

I sure would like to meet in the Fishers area since I live in Elwood. Driving to Castleton or further means a lot more driving for me. It seems Fishers/96th street area would be a more central location. One knitter lives at Morse Reservoir so that would probably be better for her too.


----------



## cspaen34

Sorry Fisher library idea did not work out but your idea is still a good one; thanks for your efforts. I live closer to St V's and College Park in Indianapolis and not familiar with all of Fishers to know the churches or restaurants. I will to do some serious thinking and ask around at the Fishers Farmers Market on Saturday. Frandelia, I have read about the Indy Pub Knitters too. The article did stroke my interest but something didn't, maybe because they met in downtown Indy? This may not be a good idea, but someone here mentioned Noblesville. While I still prefer Fishers area, do you think the quilt/yarn shop there would welcome a group? Anyone know them well? Anyway, lets keep trying to see what is out there. Carlene


----------



## Frandelia

Carlene, I checked with Always in Stitches and they said we could meet there as long as they know the date and time ahead. That would be great for me - about a 25 min. drive and should be good for the Fishers people too.

I really like the shop. They have nice yarn - a little pricey sometimes, but it is good quality. They also sell fabric.

There is also a little restaurant in the same building where we could have lunch if we wanted to.


----------



## dandylion

Hello Ladies
while I was waiting for the supply list from Rookie, I went online and discoverd this interesting group of knitters based in McCordsville, IN who meet and knit and sip at different establishments on the N side. 
Looks like a fun group

www.meetup.com/Indy-Pub-Knitters/members
http://www.meetup.com/Indy-Pub-Knitters/


----------



## cspaen34

Frandelia, thanks for checking up and reporting on Always in Stitches. I like that shop too and their location is easy to find and there is parking. Marcia V, what do you and all the others think; or are there some other ideas? Rechecking the other posts on this site it appears to be fairly central. I'll ask the Fishers Chamber of Commerce group at the Market tomorrow anyway, just in case they know of something to suggest. Carlene


----------



## cspaen34

dandylion said:


> Hello Ladies
> while I was waiting for the supply list from Rookie, I went online and discoverd this interesting group of knitters based in McCordsville, IN who meet and knit and sip at different establishments on the N side.
> Looks like a fun group
> 
> www.meetup.com/Indy-Pub-Knitters/members
> http://www.meetup.com/Indy-Pub-Knitters/


Thanks dandylion for the website! Encourage others to check it out too, it may be what you are looking for. Looks like nice mix of evening and day times so would be especially good for some. I'm looking for a afternoon time slot; I can drive at night but do not like going to some areas in Indy. Carlene


----------



## dandylion

cspaen34 said:


> Sorry Fisher library idea did not work out but your idea is still a good one; thanks for your efforts. I live closer to St V's and College Park in Indianapolis and not familiar with all of Fishers to know the churches or restaurants. I will to do some serious thinking and ask around at the Fishers Farmers Market on Saturday. Frandelia, I have read about the Indy Pub Knitters too. The article did stroke my interest but something didn't, maybe because they met in downtown Indy? This may not be a good idea, but someone here mentioned Noblesville. While I still prefer Fishers area, do you think the quilt/yarn shop there would welcome a group? Anyone know them well? Anyway, lets keep trying to see what is out there. Carlene


Where is the Fishers Farmers Market?


----------



## cspaen34

Where is the Fishers Farmers Market?

The market is every Saturday on the grounds leading up to the government center in old town area on 116th. I believe it starts 8:30, and goes to 12 noon. If you are looking for sweet corn, they are usually sold out by 10:00. Heading west on 116th from Hwy 69 the entrance is on the right after you go over the tracks. They have a sign there. The grounds are next to the old Fishers Train Station. You'll see lots of parking in an open area to its west after you turn in. Be careful not to park in any no parking areas.


----------



## dandylion

cspaen34 said:


> Where is the Fishers Farmers Market?
> 
> The market is every Saturday on the grounds leading up to the government center in old town area on 116th. I believe it starts 8:30, and goes to 12 noon. If you are looking for sweet corn, they are usually sold out by 10:00. Heading west on 116th from Hwy 69 the entrance is on the right after you go over the tracks. They have a sign there. The grounds are next to the old Fishers Train Station. You'll see lots of parking in an open area to its west after you turn in. Be careful not to park in any no parking areas.


Thanks, I'm dog sitting up here and have a friend who just moved to an apartment on 116th st. I'll have to go by and pick her up. Thanks so much. I'm waiting for those wonderful IN tomatoes!!!!


----------



## mksheridan

Golden Corral in Noblesville also has a back room that my book club has used. Convenient on 37 and Greenfield Ave. (Just north of 146th st.)


----------



## MarciaV

cspaen34 said:


> Frandelia, thanks for checking up and reporting on Always in Stitches. I like that shop too and their location is easy to find and there is parking. Marcia V, what do you and all the others think; or are there some other ideas? Rechecking the other posts on this site it appears to be fairly central. I'll ask the Fishers Chamber of Commerce group at the Market tomorrow anyway, just in case they know of something to suggest. Carlene


OK! All of you knitters/crocheters who showed interest in forming a knitting group in northern Indianapolis...I know it's short notice, but I was able to book a location for this Monday, August 1, at 1:00 p.m. at "Always in Stitches" in Noblesville. Address is 1808 E. Conner Street. Take 69N, then take Exit 5 (37 N) - after about 6 miles, turn left onto E. Conner St. Always in Stitches will be about 1/2 mile down the road on the right, just past 19th Street. I realize it's not our optimum location (Fishers), but at least we have an initial meeting set up and we can discuss other options then. Looking forward to meeting all of you! Just bring one of your current projects to work on. Marcia


----------



## Frandelia

I can be there. I look forward to meeting everyone. It sounds like fun.


----------



## sbradley

Am still on vacation in Hilton Head - but would like to be kept in the loop for further gatherings.


----------

